# King Solomon had 700 wives and 300 concubines



## becareful

That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women. He used the vast wisdom that God gave him and forged alliances and treaties with many kingdoms and tribes, and every time a treaty was sealed, he would receive an attractive woman as a present. He wrote some very erotic poems about his beautiful women. 

What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his free will to chase after his lust. Even though he had many gorgeous women at his beck and call, King Solomon never mentioned finding that virtuous woman he described in Proverbs 31 10:31. Somewhere in Ecclesiastes, I believe, he said he searched but did not find even one. He had quantity, not quality. 

What are the things you look for in a wife/husband?


----------



## Evinrude58

Not crazy, not lazy, fun, slow to anger, thoughtful, great in bed,
Attractive, clean, loyal, faithful, has something other than me that she does that brings her happiness, likes taking care of a family and home, not a spendthrift, believes in God, treats people with respect, has a nice smile and uses it a lot, not arrogant, not vengeful, likes being outside, not a complAiner, industrious, good cook, takes care of things she owns, appreciates little things I do for her and shows it, motivates me/encourages me to be a better person, doesn't drink or do drugs, no addictions of any kind, honest, serious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk

I know I couldn't satisfy 1000 women.

But I do know I would likely die a week or two into trying.

And lo! Verily. Hydrate, Marduk! Hydrate!


----------



## Married but Happy

1000? I'd settle for 3 (5 if several are LD).


----------



## becareful

Evinrude58 said:


> Not crazy, not lazy, fun, slow to anger, thoughtful, great in bed,
> Attractive, clean, loyal, faithful, has something other than me that she does that brings her happiness, likes taking care of a family and home, not a spendthrift, believes in God, treats people with respect, has a nice smile and uses it a lot, not arrogant, not vengeful, likes being outside, not a complAiner, industrious, good cook, takes care of things she owns, appreciates little things I do for her and shows it, motivates me/encourages me to be a better person, doesn't drink or do drugs, no addictions of any kind, honest, serious
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does such a woman exist?


----------



## Married but Happy

becareful said:


> Does such a woman exist?


Yeah, describes my wife perfectly - except, she's an atheist.


----------



## becareful

Married but Happy said:


> Yeah, describes my wife perfectly - except, she's an atheist.


Your profile says you're in an open marriage, so she's not faithful (one of the qualities listed).


----------



## Evinrude58

becareful said:


> Does such a woman exist?


The defective Y chromosome implies at least some level of mental instability.😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy

becareful said:


> Your profile says you're in an open marriage, so she's not faithful (one of the qualities listed).


We have different definitions of what faithful means, and she is most certainly loyal and committed to our relationship.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

becareful said:


> That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women. He used the vast wisdom that God gave him and forged alliances and treaties with many kingdoms and tribes, and every time a treaty was sealed, he would receive an attractive woman as a present. He wrote some very erotic poems about his beautiful women.
> 
> What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his free will to chase after his lust. Even though he had many gorgeous women at his beck and call, King Solomon never mentioned finding that virtuous woman he described in Proverbs 31 10:31. Somewhere in Ecclesiastes, I believe, he said he searched but did not find even one. He had quantity, not quality.
> 
> *What are the things you look for in a wife/husband?*


Interesting post.. I will never understand why it was OK or why any man would need all these wives, concubines, or even if this was anywhere near true, this is rather insane & makes one question everything in the Bible ... What happened to the Adam & Eve thing, taking his rib.. one woman to satisfy?

Was it all GREED... Lust turned to GREED... I wonder if it's just like another "Parable" .. illustrating that none of these things, the never ending beauties can satisfy.. using Solomon's example....

My husband would say 1 woman is enough.. .. I asked him once if he ever wondered if the grass was greener.. he said something like "No No".. and spoke how it was over loaded with fertilizer here.. with a happy 

*The things I wanted, hoped, dreamed in a husband* : 

We'd both put "faithful" at the very top.. without this. it all crumbles , and renders the relationship without a foundation to build upon..

A man with Work Ethic.. it was never about riches, or climbing ladders of success but faithfulness on the job, as an employee & in how he handles $$, not wasting it.. this would allow for us to build a responsible life together, paying our bills, saving for the future etc..

A Family man.. a woman needs to be sure the man is the "family man" type..if she wants some little ones... enjoys kids, doesn't see them as a burden, or that is barking up the wrong tree !

An affectionate caring man, easy to talk to , one who listens too! ...Communication is so vital in a healthy relationship...it's another form of intimacy....

So many other little things, having a shared vision on where to live (we both loved the country)...enjoying ENOUGH of the same things -to keep us close...similar values, beliefs - very important for harmony... that's at the top of my head.


----------



## SunCMars

becareful said:


> That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women. He used the vast wisdom that God gave him and forged alliances and treaties with many kingdoms and tribes, and every time a treaty was sealed, he would receive an attractive woman as a present. He wrote some very erotic poems about his beautiful women.
> 
> What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his free will to chase after his lust. Even though he had many gorgeous women at his beck and call, King Solomon never mentioned finding that virtuous woman he described in Proverbs 31 10:31. Somewhere in Ecclesiastes, I believe, he said he searched but did not find even one. He had quantity, not quality.
> 
> What are the things you look for in a wife/husband?


Interesting thing, this.

He may have been outdone by Genghis Khan. Historians and genetic [genome] researchers have recently said [2003] that his genes are in [1 in 200] modern men.

Actions have consequences. How has this played out in the grand scheme of things. Did his pelvic action advance mankind, or did it hold us back?


----------



## ConanHub

Wise and a dumb ass at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

I'm not sure what the point is of the OP. There have always been people who have done bad things. Some of them were wise in some areas but they were not good people.

Much of the Bible are stories about what should not be done. Solomon might have done some good, but he is also seen as a sinner... marrying many foreign women and allowing them to bring idolatry and him even practicing adulatory are some of the sins that he committed.


----------



## becareful

EleGirl said:


> I'm not sure what the point is of the OP.


Two points: 1) A virtuous woman is hard to find (he looked but he did not find), and 2) Don't choose a wife based on superficial criteria like he did.


----------



## john117

If 30%-40% of the women in question were LD and he had to do 180's and NMMNG or MMSLP on them how did he keep track? Sounds like a troll


----------



## 2&out

The # doesn't sound high to me at all. At only 1 a week it would take less than 20 years to hit 1000. One a week ! So even triple that is very doable.


----------



## john117

Maybe His Majesty was into group nookie


----------



## EleGirl

becareful said:


> Two points: 1) A virtuous woman is hard to find (he looked but he did not find), and 2) Don't choose a wife based on superficial criteria like he did.


A man who viewed women as cattle and who used them as property is used as an example of prove that it is hard to find a virtuous woman?

Maybe if he had been a virtuous man, he might have been able to find a virtuous woman.

Bad excuse.


----------



## Marduk

EleGirl said:


> A man who viewed women as cattle and who used them as property is used as an example of prove that it is hard to find a virtuous woman?
> 
> Maybe if he had been a virtuous man, he might have been able to find a virtuous woman.
> 
> Bad excuse.


You're applying modern thinking to something that was done and widely practiced thousands of years ago. 

For all we know, there were thousands more women willing to join his ranks. Free room and board, comfortable life, and have sex with a king once a year or two?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adelais

marduk said:


> You're applying modern thinking to something that was done and widely practiced thousands of years ago.
> 
> For all we know, there were thousands more women willing to join his ranks. Free room and board, comfortable life, and have sex with a king once a year or two?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You nailed it! Example: Queen Esther and King Ahaseurus (Artaxerxes) Girls from all over Persia and nearby lands were lining up to "try out" for the queen-ship in to get out of their circumstances, or just to be the wife of a king. Even Esther initially got involved just to better her and her cousin Mordecai's poor situation.

Why are women hating Solomon, when many of these same people love the (stupid) movie, Pretty Woman? The only difference is that Richard Gere's character was a John, who preyed on a single unfortunate prostitute. At least Solomon provided very well of all his wives, most of whom were gifts that he couldn't refuse. And he took care of them and their families for their entire lives.


----------



## TiggyBlue

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> Why are women hating Solomon, when many of these same people love the (stupid) movie, Pretty Woman? The only difference is that Richard Gere's character was a John, who preyed on a single unfortunate prostitute. At least Solomon provided very well of all his wives, most of whom were gifts that he couldn't refuse. And he took care of them and their families for their entire lives.


I woman can't hate Solomon because another woman loves the movie pretty woman :scratchhead:
That makes zero sense.


----------



## sapientia

LOL well its good to be King, I guess.


----------



## becareful

EleGirl said:


> A man who viewed women as cattle and who used them as property is used as an example of prove that it is hard to find a virtuous woman?
> 
> Maybe if he had been a virtuous man, he might have been able to find a virtuous woman.
> 
> Bad excuse.


He wasn't just any man or any king; he was the wisest man to walk the earth. He had vast wisdom to discern and judge. His problem was he was chasing his lust and leading an immoral lifestyle. But I agree that had he been a virtuous man and obeyed God, he would have found a great woman, which is what he said at the end of his life: fear God and obey his commandments, for this is the duty of mankind.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

becareful said:


> He wasn't just any man or any king; he was the wisest man to walk the earth. He had vast wisdom to discern and judge. His problem was he was chasing his lust and leading an immoral lifestyle. But I agree that had he been a virtuous man and obeyed God, he would have found a great woman, which is what he said at the end of his life: fear God and obey his commandments, for this is the duty of mankind.


I've always loved the book of Ecclesiastes.. one of my favorites... that and Proverbs, some feel it's pessimistic, "all is vanity & a chasing after the wind"...

What you said here is something I never contemplated or even thought about before...that Solomon had this over abundance of women but didn't devote himself, at the end, to any of them feeling he found what he wrote about ... did he even write these things... what about the Songs of Solomon.. who was he writing about then 

I never looked into all of this..

Growing up, I always held the Proverbs 31 woman up as that example that I should be... I surely fell short in some areas.. I was good at saving money / good business woman ...I handled all those things & we've done well...Being by his side.. but not always such a good attitude.. I let "circumstances" get the best of me, more than should have been.. not enough patience & faith during our years of infertility... it was never HIM.. ... I give him a lot of credit for putting up with me, loving me through that, he was a trooper... 










Speaking of Solomon's "chasing his lust and leading an immoral lifestyle"... sounds a lot like St Augustines life.. but in his case.. he turned so much *against* sex....

..

Due to his younger years of pleasure seeking liaisons >>The Sex Animal Named Augustine  ... when he got converted, he turned the bar too far in the opposite direction, twisting it's balance....like all desire was forbidden somehow, even in marriage...this is where the whole church went so wrong on sex... Augustine's writings, many of them needed thrown OUT !...

Let's go back to Solomon on that one ...


----------



## jld

Evinrude58 said:


> The defective Y chromosome implies at least some level of mental instability.😉
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Defective Y chromosome?


----------



## Blondilocks

jld said:


> Defective Y chromosome?


Did you take the bait deliberately?:wink2:


----------



## Runs like Dog

My daughter said "Make me into a princess" so I tied her to a loveless marriage to a Spanish duke to strengthen our relationship with Prussia.


----------



## QuietSoul

becareful said:


> That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women. He used the vast wisdom that God gave him and forged alliances and treaties with many kingdoms and tribes, and every time a treaty was sealed, he would receive an attractive woman as a present. He wrote some very erotic poems about his beautiful women.
> 
> What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his free will to chase after his lust. Even though he had many gorgeous women at his beck and call, King Solomon never mentioned finding that virtuous woman he described in Proverbs 31 10:31. Somewhere in Ecclesiastes, I believe, he said he searched but did not find even one. He had quantity, not quality.
> 
> What are the things you look for in a wife/husband?


1. I highly doubt he was concerned about pleasing 1000 women, let alone one woman.

2. Funny how he never seemed to find his Proverbs 31 gal. I fail to see how he could have got to know any of those women beyond the bedroom. 

Regarding virtues, ones I look for in a husband...

Honesty (with God, self and others)
Transparency and being forthcoming 
Emotional intimacy (which in largely equate with honesty)
Has integrity and does the right thing, even when no one's watching 
On their own journey with God and working on improving themselves
Values my contributions and efforts at home or things i to to help him 
Finds me funny and we can laugh together 
Supports me in my dreams
Has a good work ethic
Loves God

My H is these things . Not always perfectly, but who is?


----------



## Maricha75

becareful said:


> Does such a woman exist?


Absolutely. And, no, I am not speaking of myself. I know I have flaws, in some of the areas Evin mentioned. But I do know a few wonderful ladies who fit this description. I think their husbands are very fortunate to have them... at the same time, I think these ladies are very fortunate to have their husbands, as well. Had they married different men, they may not have appreciated t h see ladies.


----------



## Steve1000

becareful said:


> That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women.


Israeli archaeologists have been excavating areas near Jerusalem for many years, but no evidence of the existence of King Solomon has been found. Outside of the old testament, his name has not been found, yet there have been ample evidence of rulers in the area that had power before the supposed time of King Solomon. 

"The conclusion accepted by a majority of the new archaeologists and Bible scholars was that there never was a great united monarchy and that King Solomon never had grand palaces in which he housed his 700 wives and 300 concubines.”
"The Invention of the Jewish People" by Shlomo Sand (2009)

I guess that he could satisfy 1000 women in the same way that Superman can bend steel with his bare hands.


----------



## EleGirl

Steve1000 said:


> Israeli archaeologists have been excavating areas near Jerusalem for many years, but no evidence of the existence of King Solomon has been found. Outside of the old testament, his name has not been found, yet there have been ample evidence of rulers in the area that had power before the supposed time of King Solomon.
> 
> "The conclusion accepted by a majority of the new archaeologists and Bible scholars was that there never was a great united monarchy and that King Solomon never had grand palaces in which he housed his 700 wives and 300 concubines.”
> "The Invention of the Jewish People" by Shlomo Sand (2009)
> 
> I guess that he could satisfy 1000 women in the same way that Superman can bend steel with his bare hands.


Perhaps it's a story told to make a point or two and not really historical.


----------



## bandit.45

If you look at the historical context there was a political reason why Solomon took these women, and as one poster said before, many of these concubines represented a pact between Solomon and the hundreds of various kingdoms he made treaties with. 

But I think, and this is just my speculation, much of it has to do with Solomon wanting to evoke a powerful masculine hegemony to the competing kingdoms who were hostile to him. These wives were a living representation of his personal and political virility. A king who has made alliances with hundreds of kingdoms is not a king you want to go to war with. 

Many of the children born by these women were most likely sent back the home countries of their mothers to act as ambassadors, to cement relations, and to send back vital information as spies. 

The Edomites, the Egyptians and Sheba all wanted a piece of Solomon's kingdom...if not outright subjugation of the Israelites. Solomon was not a warrior like his father David was. Solomon was a politician. So instead of waging war and overthrowing his neighbors, he made alliances and bought them off.


----------



## sokillme

becareful said:


> Does such a woman exist?


I feel it describes most of my wife's qualities when she is at her best.


----------



## sokillme

EleGirl said:


> Perhaps it's a story told to make a point or two and not really historical.


Ever here of Wilt Chamberlain?


----------



## Blondilocks

sokillme said:


> Ever here of Wilt Chamberlain?


His numbers are so ridiculous that they can't be believed. Even he probably laughed at them as he wrote his book. Wonder why there aren't any little Wilts running around?


----------



## Diana7

becareful said:


> That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women. He used the vast wisdom that God gave him and forged alliances and treaties with many kingdoms and tribes, and every time a treaty was sealed, he would receive an attractive woman as a present. He wrote some very erotic poems about his beautiful women.
> 
> What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his free will to chase after his lust. Even though he had many gorgeous women at his beck and call, King Solomon never mentioned finding that virtuous woman he described in Proverbs 31 10:31. Somewhere in Ecclesiastes, I believe, he said he searched but did not find even one. He had quantity, not quality.
> 
> What are the things you look for in a wife/husband?


I looked for a man with a strong Christian faith, with integrity, strong moral values, honesty, good sense of humour, family values.


----------



## Andy1001

It's the seven hundred mother in laws that would worry me.


----------



## john117

Andy1001 said:


> It's the seven hundred mother in laws that would worry me.


That's why the armed guards are such a good idea...


----------



## arbitrator

*Above all, faithfulness and undying loyalty to spouse! They must be Godly, intelligent, and never self-centered!

Followed by empathy, love, and understanding toward all!*


----------



## arbitrator

Andy1001 said:


> It's the seven hundred mother in laws that would worry me.


*Now that's one rather sobering prospect that would have the good King falling on his sword!*


----------



## gr8ful1

Solomon is the most powerful example that riches & copious sex / partners will NOT satisfy the soul. He later wrote it was all meaningless vanity. True, lasting satisfaction is found in Christ alone


----------



## ConanHub

becareful said:


> That's a thousand women right there, and no men on earth could satisfy 1000 beautiful women. He used the vast wisdom that God gave him and forged alliances and treaties with many kingdoms and tribes, and every time a treaty was sealed, he would receive an attractive woman as a present. He wrote some very erotic poems about his beautiful women.
> 
> What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his free will to chase after his lust. Even though he had many gorgeous women at his beck and call, King Solomon never mentioned finding that virtuous woman he described in Proverbs 31 10:31. Somewhere in Ecclesiastes, I believe, he said he searched but did not find even one. He had quantity, not quality.
> 
> What are the things you look for in a wife/husband?


Well I wasn't looking when I found her but Mrs. Conan has total commitment and loyalty to me.


----------



## EunuchMonk

becareful said:


> What he did was wrong in the sight of God but God allowed him to exercise his *free will* to chase after his lust.


There can be no love without choice. Contrary to popular belief God doesn't strike one down as soon as he/she disobeys. That's like your parents deciding to commit infanticide at your first infraction. Human race would be extinct. You must make your own choices and live with them.

It's like a man holding a gun to a woman's head, "If you don't love me I'll kill you." Not going to be true love, ever. If Solomon wanted to lead a sinful life that was a choice he had the power to make. That is where grace comes in. Unmerited favour. Solomon did eventually repent. Thank God he wasn't struck down.


----------



## Diana7

gr8ful1 said:


> Solomon is the most powerful example that riches & copious sex / partners will NOT satisfy the soul. He later wrote it was all meaningless vanity. True, lasting satisfaction is found in Christ alone


 Something he wrote towards the end of his life, 'Be faithful to the wife of your youth'. Better late than never. 
A man in his position may well have been very lonely, with no real close intimate relationship with a woman, which in the end he realised was very important.


----------



## Diana7

ConanHub said:


> Well I wasn't looking when I found her but Mrs. Conan has total commitment and loyalty to me.


 Yes, those things are vital in marriage.


----------



## Where there's a will

If this forum is anything to go by about 500 wouldnt even have sex on the agenda. That leaves about 100 who want to be pursued and a few that genuinely want to show him that they want him and need him!


----------



## MattMatt

Zombie thread.


----------

